# Scaling into trades - who here does it?



## alwaysLearning (7 October 2008)

I've been trading forex and finding that scaling into trades with an initial small position is a good way to see if you're on the right track and then scale in with another small piece. If you get it right then you can still end up with a nice profit but the great thing is that if you scale in at first and it doesn't go your way then you can just terminate the trade and not lose much. 

The volatility has been crazy in forex. The fall of the AUD/USD last night made me think that our dollar was about to completely capitulate. I have never seen a bigger drop in Forex as what I saw yesterday in the JPY crosses and AUD/USD pair.


----------



## MRC & Co (8 October 2008)

*Re: Scaling into trades--who here does it?*

Absolutely.  Scaling into intraday moves quickly and catching the big ones are were you can make an absolute motza.  Now the hard part, getting on the right ones......


----------

